# Mega Man Is Now Laughable



## Judge Spear (Sep 28, 2012)

Remember when Sonic was doing horrible? Yeah, looks like the Blue Blur passed the shit baton to the Blue Bomber. When Sega finally listens to their fans and picks their mascot off his face, Capcom vomits in ours with what's arguably their most iconic character. This is Mega Man's 25 anniversary...Xover.

[video=youtube;WKq22PkCweI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WKq22PkCweI[/video]

LOOKS LIKE A JOLLY GOOD TIME!!! RITE GUISE!?
I always wanted a game where I barely fucking play! So did 2238 others that watched this video!
Seriously, I thought Nintendo made some shitty anniversaries, but when I can laugh at the gameplay, that's terribad. I was shocked to laughter at how ugly this game looks. And for the ones getting ready to play devil's advocate and pull the whole "it's not even out yet", 2 things. Capcom calls this...an RPG and just _look_ at it.
 R-Type plays better. DoDonPachi plays better. Sonic 4 plays better. All on iPhone all with their depth of play and slick looks. What is wrong with this? Now I wouldn't care if this was some side game, because I don't expect much from the iOS platform, but they could do better. MUCH better for his anniversary, no doubt. This better not cost more than a dollar and even that's pushing it.

3 big games canceled, and then this...for his big 25!!


----------



## Percy (Sep 28, 2012)

...that's awful.
I'm not a big fan of Megaman, but that there is just laughably bad. Just seems like such little effort was put into making it.


----------



## Verin Asper (Sep 28, 2012)

Capcom isnt even done with beating up on Megaman


----------



## Judge Spear (Sep 28, 2012)

Percy said:


> ...that's awful.
> I'm not a big fan of Megaman, but that there is just laughably bad. Just seems like such little effort was put into making it.



And how. People can play Freud and try to psychoanalyze fans to warp them into hypocrites all they want. Because though I'm certain a small few jumped on the hate Capcom bandwagon, the irrefutable fact is, people wanted those other three BIG Mega Man games and were upset when they were canceled. Regardless, the projects were never rebooted and wishes were tossed out the window.
 NO ONE wants this and are actively saying so, but it's getting released anyway. -_-


----------



## Percy (Sep 28, 2012)

XoPachi said:


> And how. People can play Freud and try to psychoanalyze fans to warp them into hypocrites all they want. Because though I'm certain a small few jumped on the hate Capcom bandwagon, the irrefutable fact is, people wanted those other three BIG Mega Man games and were upset when they were canceled. Regardless, the projects were never rebooted and wishes were tossed out the window.
> NO ONE wants this and are actively saying so, but it's getting released anyway. -_-


I see a big loss in Capcom's future.


----------



## Captain Howdy (Sep 28, 2012)

That's an early-Internet-era flash game that's been mildly updated since 2001, jeez.


----------



## Bantamu (Sep 28, 2012)

Whu-... I.... Yo-.... I don't..... HUH!?

They've really screwed the pooch with this one. Why make a gamer's game for a (platform...?) That's used for music and facebook. No casual would want this, and no megaman fan wants this. This was a failed attempt to pull both audiences to make a nice profit. And the fact that it's the 25th anniversary is just salt in the wound. I know it's just a game, and an ipad game for that matter, but this frustrates me more than it should.


----------



## Percy (Sep 28, 2012)

Just realized that the Youtube video is 98% disliked. That's saying something.


----------



## NightWolf20 (Sep 28, 2012)

I'm not a huge fan of the Megaman games, but X was one of my first and favorite games ever (along with Super Metroid and FFX). Xover is pathetic. Where's the ball-busting difficulty the series is known for? Where's the FUN this series used to be known for? That video honestly looks like they stripped down the opening stage of X5 to some bare-bones piece of garbage.


----------



## Judge Spear (Sep 28, 2012)

And why in the fuck should a game ever have an autoplay feature as this does?


----------



## CaptainCool (Sep 28, 2012)

Well... One might say that axing one of your most beloved IPs like this is a bad move by Capcom but they probably know what they are doing :V
Or maybe they are planning to bottle up the tears of their fans to sell those as well?


----------



## NightWolf20 (Sep 28, 2012)

CaptainCool said:


> Or maybe they are planning to bottle up the tears of their fans to sell those as well?



They do seem about that greedy. Look at RE4 and RE5. Little hype for 4 and it ends up being the high-water mark of the series. Big hype for 5, and all they did was make your AI character more stupid (only now, with a gun to balance out the fail) and butcher the inventory system. Not a bad marketing strategy if you're only goal is making money, but for generating quality content, it's pretty lazy.


----------



## Percy (Sep 28, 2012)

CaptainCool said:


> Well... One might say that axing one of your most beloved IPs like this is a bad move by Capcom but they probably know what they are doing :V
> Or maybe they are planning to bottle up the tears of their fans to sell those as well?


They must be cruel, cruel people. :V


----------



## Heliophobic (Sep 28, 2012)

XoPachi said:


> And why in the fuck should a game ever have an autoplay feature as this does?



WE WANT CALL OF DUTY'S AUDIENCE!


----------



## Judge Spear (Sep 28, 2012)

Saliva said:


> WE WANT CALL OF DUTY'S AUDIENCE!



Except the thing with Call of Duty is you actually DO have to move and aim.


----------



## Percy (Sep 28, 2012)

XoPachi said:


> Except the thing with Call of Duty is you actually DO have to move and aim.


And deal with people constantly calling you a faggot.


----------



## Teal (Sep 28, 2012)

Percy said:


> And deal with people constantly calling you a faggot.


 If I play split screen with my sister she calls me a faggot. -_-

I'm not a fan of Megaman, but damn. There are games on websites for little children that have more control than that.
You can't even call that a game.


----------



## Rotsala (Sep 28, 2012)

I will never have an iphone or ipad so I guess I'm not going to know what this game is like.


----------



## Judge Spear (Sep 28, 2012)

Percy said:


> And deal with people constantly calling you a faggot.



I never played online. I only enjoyed the campaigns and local splitscreen. lol


----------



## Imperial Impact (Sep 28, 2012)

Make it stop.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Sep 28, 2012)

CaptainCool said:


> Well... One might say that axing one of your most beloved IPs like this is a bad move by Capcom but they probably know what they are doing :V
> Or maybe they are planning to bottle up the tears of their fans to sell those as well?



Don't underestimate the power of 25th anniversity tears. So useful in black magic rituals...


----------



## Unsilenced (Sep 28, 2012)

Ahah. Ahahah. AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAAHAHAH. 

Oh that's good. 

Always nice to see people trying to sell a game that if it was free flash game nay, if it were a banner ad game, would still sub-par.


----------



## Judge Spear (Sep 28, 2012)

Lastdirewolf said:


> That's an early-Internet-era flash game that's been mildly updated since 2001, jeez.





Unsilenced said:


> Ahah. Ahahah. AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAAHAHAH.
> 
> Oh that's good.
> 
> Always nice to see people trying to sell a game that if it was free flash game nay, if it were a banner ad game, would still sub-par.



You both have got to be shitting me out of multiple asses. Capcom is really selling a *FLASH GAME!!!!!!!???*


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Sep 28, 2012)

XoPachi said:


> You both have got to be shitting me out of multiple asses. Capcom is really selling a *FLASH GAME!!!!!!!???*



I'll get the injection, Pachi...you just keep breathing into that bag.


----------



## Judge Spear (Sep 28, 2012)

Butterflygoddess16 said:


> I'll get the injection, Pachi...you just keep breathing into that bag.



No, see, because...NO! That just makes it 100x worse! Put this into perspective. Let me spell this out.

Mega Man Universe-CANCELED
-After Keiji said he wanted to fix the game before he left to make Comcept
Mega Man Legends 3-CANCELED
-Demo was finished and it wasn't even released for feedback
-Fans do everything imaginable and still try to reboot it, Capcom ignores
-Blame the fans
Rock Man Online-CANCELED

Mega Man's 25 anniversary. A milestone you can only celebrate once...an auto play iOS _flash_ game?

There is no conceivable way Capcom thinks they aren't doing something wrong. They already have excessively greedy business practices and RE fans have been pissed for years. They can't seem to get it together. What is their issue?


----------



## Percy (Sep 28, 2012)

XoPachi said:


> No, see, because...NO! That just makes it 100x worse! Put this into perspective. Let me spell this out.
> 
> Mega Man Universe-CANCELED
> -After Keiji said he wanted to fix the game before he left to make Comcept
> ...


Like I said, I'm sure they'll pay dearly for that. They're just attempting to take the easy way out, which obviously isn't going to work.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Sep 28, 2012)

XoPachi said:


> No, see, because...NO! That just makes it 100x worse! Put this into perspective. Let me spell this out.
> -Fans do everything imaginable and still try to reboot it, Capcom ignores
> *-Blame the fans*



...seriously?


----------



## Judge Spear (Sep 28, 2012)

Butterflygoddess16 said:


> ...seriously?



Yes, they had something called a dev room where fans could actively partake in giving game critiques as they worked on it. Based on whatever unreleased statistics, they said we didn't participate enough in something that was not at all funding the game. So they just scrapped it all. 
Now even if a single person didn't enter the dev room, so the fuck what? Maybe we didn't want to see and know everything before the game was released, it's why I'm never excited for a game except my precious shooters because I know every damn thing about every damn game before it hits the damn shelves nowadays. 
And digging further, they had planned a big ass 3 hour demo that was COMPLETED and set to be released in a matter of weeks. Why didn't they just release that and judge whether the game should be canceled based on, I don't know, user feedback from us actually playing the fucking game? I don't know who was in charge, but his ass money judgement calls sure did ruin Capcom's image.

And what did they do when it was canceled? "Fans weren't showing much enthusiasm towards the project". -_-


----------



## Ranguvar (Sep 28, 2012)

I am not surprised that they would screw up mega man, Capcom has not made a good game in nearly a decade (Imo). They have made a habit of running their franchises into the ground as of late.


----------



## BrodyCoyote (Sep 28, 2012)

Green_Knight said:


> I am not surprised that they would screw up mega man, Capcom has not made a good game in nearly a decade (Imo). They have made a habit of running their franchises into the ground as of late.



Dead Rising.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Sep 28, 2012)

XoPachi said:


> Yes, they had something called a dev room where fans could actively partake in giving game critiques as they worked on it. Based on whatever unreleased statistics, they said we didn't participate enough in something that was not at all funding the game. So they just scrapped it all.
> Now even if a single person didn't enter the dev room, so the fuck what? Maybe we didn't want to see and know everything before the game was released, it's why I'm never excited for a game except my precious shooters because I know every damn thing about every damn game before it hits the damn shelves nowadays.
> And digging further, they had planned a big ass 3 hour demo that was COMPLETED and set to be released in a matter of weeks. Why didn't they just release that and judge whether the game should be canceled based on, I don't know, user feedback from us actually playing the fucking game? I don't know who was in charge, but his ass money judgement calls sure did ruin Capcom's image.
> 
> And what did they do when it was canceled? "*Fans weren't showing much enthusiasm towards the project*". -_-



To leave it at just that is a very foolish way to end a statement. I'm sure "Fans weren't showing much enthusiasm towards the project because it fucking sucks." wouldn't have been a shining testament to their company but putting fault on the consumer seems to be folly. It's not the fans fault they don't like your product...it's yours.

They are operating on  two-year-old logic and  its laughable that a corporation would pass that statement around.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Sep 28, 2012)

Green_Knight said:


> I am not surprised that they would screw up mega man, Capcom has not made a good game in nearly a decade (Imo). They have made a habit of running their franchises into the ground as of late.


> Last decade
> Legends 2 and X5
> Not good.

Uh.


----------



## Kesteh (Sep 28, 2012)

Wait. This is a flash game. On an Apple product.
... Apple doesn't support flash.

WHAT IS EVEN


----------



## Percy (Sep 28, 2012)

Kesteh said:


> Wait. This is a flash game. On an Apple product.
> ... Apple doesn't support flash.
> 
> WHAT IS EVEN


Capcom be greedy.


----------



## Unsilenced (Sep 28, 2012)

Kesteh said:


> Wait. This is a flash game. On an Apple product.
> ... Apple doesn't support flash.
> 
> WHAT IS EVEN



Using the latest technology, they have been able to fully re-create the shoddy flash game experience on their state-of-the-art platform without the use of flash. 

But seriously what the fuck is this. It's a game with two button that, as far as I can tell, you win by just pressing both of them.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Sep 28, 2012)

Unsilenced said:


> It's a game with two button that


*Three


----------



## Unsilenced (Sep 28, 2012)

Imperial Impact said:


> *Three



Huh? Oh yeah. There's that third one that the dude just doesn't even press. 

Well then. 

Guess that changes everything.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Sep 28, 2012)

Unsilenced said:


> Huh? Oh yeah. There's that third one that the dude just doesn't even press.
> 
> Well then.
> 
> Guess that changes everything.


Jump, Shoot and Giga Crush.


----------



## Percy (Sep 28, 2012)

Imperial Impact said:


> Jump, Shoot and Giga Crush.


Two attacks? That's just ridiculous.


----------



## Teal (Sep 29, 2012)

Finally, a video game for lobotomized people.


----------



## Armaetus (Sep 29, 2012)

Rubbish, that's not a game that's a tech demo.


----------



## Unsilenced (Sep 29, 2012)

Percy said:


> Two attacks? That's just ridiculous.



Not as ridiculous as ONE BUTTON FOR MOVEMENT.



Glaice said:


> Rubbish, that's not a game that's a tech demo.



Demo of what? 

"We have this new thing we're very excited about. We call it a button."


----------



## Percy (Sep 29, 2012)

Glaice said:


> Rubbish, that's not a game that's a tech demo.


Even so, everybody's unimpressed.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Sep 29, 2012)

Unsilenced said:


> Not as ridiculous as ONE BUTTON FOR MOVEMENT.


There isn't a button for that.


----------



## Kesteh (Sep 29, 2012)

It takes me back to late 90s, early 2000s newgrounds. Motion tweens. Motion tweening everywhere.


----------



## Teal (Sep 29, 2012)

Imperial Impact said:


> There isn't a button for that.


 There's one for jumping.


----------



## Unsilenced (Sep 29, 2012)

Imperial Impact said:


> There isn't a button for that.



There's the jump button. You press it to move. Sorta.


----------



## Harbinger (Sep 29, 2012)

Mobile gaming just shits on anything it touches. I will never understand why it took off "lol lets use the screen we need to see to smother our hands over to control".

Never played any of the megaman games but i knew what they were like, this is terrible.


----------



## Judge Spear (Sep 29, 2012)

LOL someone told my friend that if he doesn't like it, don't buy it. The oldest fantard excuse in the book for when you don't understand WHY people are hating your ass money game producers.



TealMoon said:


> Finally, a video game for lobotomized people.



Made by lobotomized people.


----------



## Stratelier (Sep 29, 2012)

So it's to Mega Man the way Theatrhythm is to Final Fantasy, then?

Still, it may be a little early to go declaring that Capcom is putting the "bomb" in Blue Bomber....


----------



## Judge Spear (Sep 29, 2012)

Stratadrake said:


> So it's to Mega Man the way Theatrhythm is to Final Fantasy, then?
> 
> Still, it may be a little early to go declaring that Capcom is putting the "bomb" in Blue Bomber....



I..._really_ don't think so. 3 big games canceled. Keiji driven out. And not a word of a new game (this shit doesn't count) in sight. I'd say if he's not dead, he's on some heavy life support in a coma.


----------



## Kyiarnu_Anullo (Sep 29, 2012)

XoPachi said:


> I..._really_ don't think so. 3 big games canceled. Keiji driven out. And not a word of a new game (this shit doesn't count) in sight. I'd say if he's not dead, he's on some heavy life support in a coma.



You forgot "Boxart" Megaman in Street Fighter x Tekken.
If that wasn't a glaring red light, I don't know what is.


----------



## BrodyCoyote (Sep 29, 2012)

Kyiarnu_Anullo said:


> You forgot "Boxart" Megaman in Street Fighter x Tekken.
> If that wasn't a glaring red light, I don't know what is.


I thought that was hilarious.


----------



## Judge Spear (Sep 29, 2012)

Kyiarnu_Anullo said:


> You forgot "Boxart" Megaman in Street Fighter x Tekken.
> If that wasn't a glaring red light, I don't know what is.



Keiji Inafune specifically asked for Capcom to do that before he left as development on the game began.


----------



## Kyiarnu_Anullo (Sep 29, 2012)

XoPachi said:


> Keiji Inafune specifically asked for Capcom to do that before he left as development on the game began.


...I don't know if I should be amused or worried.
One thing's for sure, I really can't agree with Capcom's use of DLC.


----------



## BrodyCoyote (Sep 29, 2012)

Kyiarnu_Anullo said:


> ...I don't know if I should be amused or worried.
> One thing's for sure, I really can't agree with Capcom's use of DLC.


_Most_ companies really abuse the DLC concept. Maxis and Paradox Interactive are the two I really like the DLC concept of. Left 4 Dead 2 feels like only a quarter of the game was included, it doesn't feel like the DLC is an addition, it feels like they just didn't include all of the game, and that seems to be a common occurrence in gaming.


----------



## Kyiarnu_Anullo (Sep 29, 2012)

DLC: Why make a complete game when we can make more money releasing it piece by piece?

I don't know if it's nostalgia or if the video games industry has gone straight to shit.


----------



## Stratelier (Sep 29, 2012)

Kyiarnu_Anullo said:


> I don't know if it's nostalgia or if the video games industry has gone straight to shit.


Would the latter fall under the "it's the economy, stupid" category?


----------



## Judge Spear (Sep 29, 2012)

I don't care about DLC. If it's ripping people off it's probably for games I don't care about in the first place like Call of Duty or Street Fighter. I only worry about big things like KetsuiPachi and Dawnguard.


----------



## BrodyCoyote (Sep 29, 2012)

XoPachi said:


> *I only worry about big things like KetsuiPachi* and Dawnguard.


I don't think that exactly registers as a 'big thing' amongst the majority of gamers. I actually had to go Google it. :V

As I said before, Paradox is pretty good about it. The DLC is reasonably priced (~$2.50 for 'useless' additions, like when they add new music or new models for units) and ~$5 when it's something game-altering. (Swords of Islam allowing Muslims to be playable, the upcoming Legacy of Rome DLC). Neither of which are needed unless you specifically want to go down that route, everything really important is included in the patches. Which is a nice change, they used to be quite the opposite with their expansions. Europa Universalis 3 is pretty well unplayable without Napoleon's Ambition and Heir to the Throne. I think that's a good route for game companies, to offer cheap DLC for visual/audio changes and only slightly higher tier for additional content, without locking stuff that should've been in the base game away.

I would've been a lot more annoyed with Dawnguard if it'd locked being a werewolf until you bought the DLC.


----------



## CannonFodder (Sep 29, 2012)




----------



## Imperial Impact (Sep 30, 2012)

Stratadrake said:


> So it's to Mega Man the way Theatrhythm is to Final Fantasy, then?


But Theatrhythm was actually good...


XoPachi said:


> I don't care about DLC. If it's ripping people off it's probably for games I don't care about in the first place like Call of Duty or Street Fighter. I only worry about big things like KetsuiPachi and Dawnguard.


TTT2's way of DLC was great.


CannonFodder said:


> *snip*


NOPE.


----------



## Judge Spear (Sep 30, 2012)

Imperial Impact said:


> But Theatrhythm was actually good...



Surprisingly I agree and I hate Final Fantasy. Of course I didn't like any of the music, but the game wasn't too bad.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Oct 1, 2012)

I've been on a Megaman marathon starting from 7 to X1-6 to Z1-4 then legends. Currently on X5.

Capcom's care for Megaman lately depresses me.


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 1, 2012)

lupinealchemist said:


> I've been on a Megaman marathon starting from 7 to X1-6 to Z1-4 then legends. Currently on X5.
> 
> Capcom's care for Megaman lately depresses me.



I think I've beaten every main installment except for Legends 2 and X4-7 (mainly due to not likely those X games).


----------



## lupinealchemist (Oct 1, 2012)

XoPachi said:


> I think I've beaten every main installment except for Legends 2 and X4-7 (mainly due to not likely those X games).


X4 is good, X5 is okay, only play X6 if you can tolerate bad level design. I don't bother with X7 or X8 because Megaman Zero branches from X5 or X6 and I hear that X7 is abysmal.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Oct 2, 2012)




----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 2, 2012)

Impact...beautiful.



lupinealchemist said:


> X4 is good, X5 is okay, only play X6 if you can tolerate bad level design. I don't bother with X7 or X8 because Megaman Zero branches from X5 or X6 and I hear that X7 is abysmal.



I don't like X4-6 because they felt clunky, cumbersome, slow, and delayed unlike X1-3 and X8. X3 and 8 being my favorite. I only loved those 4. X7 was just...fuck no. They ruined that one.


----------



## Percy (Oct 2, 2012)

Imperial Impact said:


>


Yep, that about explains things perfectly.


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 2, 2012)

And story. That guy forgot gratuitous amounts of story and cutscenes. That's all they focus on now too.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Oct 2, 2012)

XoPachi said:


> I don't like X4-6 because they felt clunky, cumbersome, slow, and delayed.


Them fighting words.


XoPachi said:


> Impact...beautiful.


It's a sidequest from Mega Man Star Force 3.


----------



## benignBiotic (Nov 10, 2012)

Wow Xover looks terrible. First Capcom leaves Mega out of UMVC3 and now this ... debacle. Ew Capcom. Put the poor old boy to sleep, don't bastardize him.


----------

